# Cub Cadet 5254 front pto drive shaft



## Caseman50 (Mar 12, 2017)

Does anyone have a pic of a Cub Cadet 5254 front pto drive shaft?
I have a 5254 with a front snowblower. I have the shaft that goes from the front pto to the blower but not the one from the trans to the pto. My question is: is it solid at the trans end with a U joint at the pto end? Vice Versa? 
Any pics would be Greatly appreciated!
Thanks.


----------

